# Trout Creek Engineering



## BHR301

Anybody know if Trout Creek Engineering is still in business? Have been trying since Saturday morning to open their website with no luck. Wanted to check on their BKS S-gauge turnout kits.

Bill


----------



## mopac

No idea here. Never heard of them.


----------



## MichaelE

According to other queries about the website it has been down since January 2016. 

I don't think you'll be getting anything from them.


----------



## andersje

*trout creek engineering lives...*

it's now at http://www.troutcreekeng.co/

to quote from that page:
Our new email for general contact is ‘[email protected]’ the former email at troutcreekeng.com is defunct.


I hope this helps,

Jeremy


----------



## BHR301

I've looked at the new page...they still have a long way to go.

Bill


----------

